# Need advice about Academic City/Networking



## wakzilla (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello everyone

I'm a senior at UW in Seattle, USA and I just got into the Hult International Business School's Masters in International Business program. I haven't confirmed with them yet but am seriously considering it. I was looking through their information and although their housing/accommodation offered is very nice--it's also very expensive.

I was wondering if anybody would recommend any areas/neighborhoods that are close to the Academic City, walking distance--maybe where I could look up some studio apts. 

Also, just throwing this out there for any working professionals--I am interested in getting into management consulting/technology oriented firms. Would love an opportunity to network with expats once I'm there and possibly take on part time projects. I promise, I have a legitimate resume--would also like any tips about how I can utilize my time there and build professional relationships.

Thanks


----------

